# curved trestle 08



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well with the rain we have had I started on the trestle, cedar, 
I need to pour cement footings under them because this is a high wind area. 


























Here you can see my helper Max and the location of this bridge


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Let me be the first to say that your trestle is looking great. I especially like the stone work along the approaches. 
Do you think the line will be finished by the 26th? 
JimC.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Senor!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Marty, that's NICE! Great photo op there, you are an artist in track!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow Marty! You just don't stop! Hehehe even with a week to go before the Battery steam-up you're still at it. Very nice work too. Inspiring. (now all I need is the means.....To follow your example that is /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif ) 

BTW I like your approach to bringing tje ground to the trestle instead of the trestle from the ground to the track. May not be "correct" in some schools of thought but it sure makes life easier./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Any chance of taking a picture in daylight?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking trestle Marty!


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, it just keeps getting better at the North Table Creek GRR.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Looks like the beginning of another spectacular creation. With your penchant for building the truly spectacular I'll bet you wouldn't even know how to build a simple culvert.  hehe! 

That's going to be another great photo location. No doubt about that. Marvelous!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hurry Up Marty. You only tog 11 days before the maddaning crowd shows up


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Are you going to stain it or just let it weather naturally?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking trestle! Are you going to have water running where the bridge is? Or is it just a wash out that gets water only when it rains?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great!! Are you building it in-place? I don't think I could do that. I would probably put an arch in it.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent! Looks fantastic!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Marty! Cannot wait to see it in person.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Marty..... Just fabulous....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I used my new pin nailer and love it. 








Bubba brought his K-38 over and what a pain. its scale flanges jump the track with any little thing. 
we forgot to turn the lights and smoker on because we was fighting the loco so much.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice, but give me a loco that will run with no problems, I can handle big flanges/etc. Been wanting a pin nailer myself, but have never gotten one. Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gonna be some sweet pics taken this Fall going over that trestle  What pinner did you get? I got the Grex 23 gauge and really am happy with it. 

P.S. K-38? Was that a typo or who makes that?


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

That is one great looking scenic area you have created....beautiful work! And so quickly done too, amazing. Hoping one day to be able to see your layout and all the work you've done in person. 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Typo. The #488 is a K-36.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

K-36 yayea yea, they all look alike. scale flanges are a pain in the *&%&^%^%^*(**(


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! Just seen this thread, great job, Marty.... Can't wait to see it in person.... 

Andy


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy C. brought this to my attention, sounds like one more item to look forward to this year. Marty, you certainly have been busy.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a great looking trestle and I also will be looking forward to seeing in person. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was moving cars around so I thought I'd take the 40s up for a test run. 

















Another year and lots of trees and it should look good. I knew the 40s would run great on the new line.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Marty. It's really coming together.... I didn't run my GP-40 up that line last night but I did run it around the upper loop about 6 times without a problem. The caboose did come uncoupled on the first switch off north end as it comes off the loop. It looks like the outside rail on that switch has a bit of a dip in it. However, the caboose didn't uncouple again during the rest of the runs. I like the way that upper look runs. I used both the tracks on the upper side. 

See you next Thursday.....  

Got most of the twigs, branches and sticks removed from the rails....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 09/20/2008 9:34 PM
Fabulous, Marty. It's really coming together.... I didn't run my GP-40 up that line last night but I did run it around the upper loop about 6 times without a problem. The caboose did come uncoupled on the first switch off north end as it comes off the loop. It looks like the outside rail on that switch has a bit of a dip in it. However, the caboose didn't uncouple again during the rest of the runs. I like the way that upper look runs. I used both the tracks on the upper side. 
See you next Thursday..... " border=0>" border=0>" border=0> 
Got most of the twigs, branches and sticks removed from the rails...." border=0>


\] 

Stan made six trips around with out a problem/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Probably just engine no cars Your Fibbing right?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just completed the track. added another single cross over . tied the branchline into the higline. I will pull the forms tomorrow, there maybe rain tonight I hear. 
Now don't anyone tell me it takes all summer to install 250ft of roadbed and track. 
The RR maybe over 20,000 sq ft,, but whos counting????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

The new addition is looking great Marty, can't wait to see it also. Nice trestle to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man am I on a roll , even got the grand kids raised loop in, photos later after I empty the camera. Says full for some reason???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09/21/2008 4:05 PM
Man am I on a roll , even got the grand kids raised loop in, photos later after I empty the camera. Says full for some reason???




Wall Mart was having a sale on digital Film. I got a extra 2 GB just for my trip to Nebraska City.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to place a wood floor so its easier on the knees.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well Richard came over tonight and helped finish the ballast.

















well Richard came over tonight and helped finish the ballast.

Tried to edit the photos but the stupid thing would not go back to the url.
what was wrong with the old way???
Dwight, bottom two photos out please


Marty, right-click on the pic you want to take out and choose "delete".

Jim Francis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09/24/2008 7:40 PM

«snip...» Tried to edit the photos but the stupid thing would not go back to the url. «snip...»

Marty

Double left-click the image in the editor window, when the Image properties dialog displays, edit the URL field value as required.

And just which "old way" would that be?








[*]The original Snitz version? [*]The second Snitz version? [*]The first version of the new ActiveForums Rich Text Editor? [*]The manual entry of Forum Code, or the HTML equivalent? [/list]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I don't know , I remember editing it and only the url would show up. simple is always ,nice...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the area just looked, incomplete. so 









I built up another mt range (like) area.









after it drys for a few days I will back fill and plants trees.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, the thing that amazes me about your work on the NTCGRR is not the overall maginitude (although that is unmatched) but the speed at which you work. You get more done in a week than I do in a year.. 

That's lookin great... 

You continue to inspire...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
I think about what you said about speed often. 
Once I placed temp. stones to see if I like them for a couple of days. 
Once I "OK" it. 
I buy the concrete and gather up the rocks during the week. 
This way IF I have time I can build it. 

Sunday was too windy to work opn a job so I took 4 hours to build this because I preplanned. 

Its not speed , its doing it. 
You have to say to yourself. Do it. 
I have family stuff, busns stuff , grand kids. 
BUT I stay away from TV. 

Many GRRerts just need to ,,DO IT.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres the final rock areas , done before the cold hit.









I wire messed the RR ties so you can still walk on yet looks better in a photo, plus the talled background cliffs.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

That really looks nice Marty.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty do the Farmer's around you know that you are confiscating they're rocks, boulder's ????????????LOL I know where i can get unlimited rocks,boulders, but the state would probably not think very highly of it or me!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've lifted some in western Nebraska North of Potter, those lonely roads out west seldom have any traffic. Did it in the winter, so no worries about rattle snakes.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow...what a picture! I love gathering up rocks and bringing them home for my layout, but I can't possibly make a scene like that one. That is one nice piece of work , Marty. Love to see it someday. I will continue to work in my lesser space and do what I can do with making scenes with the rocks I bring home







. Always something new to work on...right?

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks great Marty!! Very well done!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry 
this is the only legal way for us Nebraskians to get,, stoned....


----------

